# Took down 12 foot dish are these worth anything?



## isiis (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

No reply for 3 months or so now. I guess it's not worth anything.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, it could be good for local sat geek, but you didn't reveal what is a condition of the dish itself; the size is good, but what kind of mesh it have ?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

scrap metal


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

No, not scrap. The LNB might be useless, but dig around on some of the weather enthusiast forums. People are looking for old dishes and mounts if the dish is 3 meters or more for receiving a service called NOAAPort.

Not likely anyone will want to pay for shipping, but if you can find someone local or willing to drive a short distance you can probably get rid of it. Try listing it on Craigslist and mention NOAAPort so it will be searchable. Be sure to give details on the diameter, construction and condition.

I don't know if anyone would be willing to pay for the dish and mount, but at least it won't cost you anything to get rid of it.


----------

